# [SOLVED] Laptop Bildschirm zum Teil unbrauchbar

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Im linken Drittel ist nun ein 3cm breiter weißer Streifen.

Nun habe ich mir überlegt, den X Server nicht auf dem kompletten Bildschirm zu starten, sondern nur ab da, wo das weiße aufhört.

Da es ein 16:9 Bildschirm ist, hätte ich (fast) nachher einen 4:3.

Nun weiß ich leider nicht, ob und wie das geht. In den X Optionen habe ich noch nichts gefunden.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## musv

Ich würde mal sagen, das Zauberwort heißt Modeline.

Start mal das X ganz normal und probier dann mal mit xvidtune etwas rum. Da kannst du das Bild verschieben, kleiner und größer machen usw.. Wenn du dann die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden hast, nimmst du diese Daten einfach und schreibst die als Modeline in Deine xorg.conf.

----------

## Finswimmer

Danke für die Idee. Hab mal den Auto Button aktiviert, damit ich immer sehe, was sich ändert.

Leider erscheint sobald ich nur einmal auf einen der Buttons klicke, die das Bild bewegen, dass ich das nicht darf, da die HW die Modeline nicht unterstützt.

Dadurch kann ich gar nichts verschieben/verändern.

Ich nutze nvidia Treiber.

Mit nv Treibern darf ich zwar auf die Buttons klicken, aber da passiert nix, wenn ich es teste...

Hast du eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## musv

Naja, du kannst die Modelines im Rahmen der spezifizierten Frequenzen ändern. Die sind bei einem TFT natürlich begrenzter gesetzt als bei einem Röhrenmonitor. Das wäre dann für Dich der Abschnitt in der xorg.conf

```

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

```

Diese Werte mußt du bei Dir entsprechend erweitern, um gültige Modelines außerhalb des üblichen Bereiches nutzen zu können. 

Als nächstes haben die nvidia-Treiber noch die tolle Eigenschaft, alle Daten unbedingt vom Monitor auslesen zu wollen. Das mußt du abschalten:

```

Section "Device" 

   Option "UseEDID"             "FALSE"

EndSection 

```

Eventuell mußt du noch DPMS abschalten und vielleicht noch andere Sachen, bei mir ging's damit. 

Wenn du dann 'ne Modeline erstellt hast, mußt du der einen eigenen Namen geben. Sowas wie "1024x768" ignoriert der Nvidia-Treiber und überschreibt das Ding mit der Standardmodeline. Bei mir sah das so aus (Monitor: Sony GDM 1950, Festfrequenzmonitor aus dem Jahre 1989).

```

Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier  "GDM1950" 

    HorizSync          55-65

    VertRefresh        65-90

    ModeLine "GDM_1024" 84.00   1024 1040 1136 1376 768 805 808 832 -hsync -vsync

    Gamma               1.3 1.3 1.3

EndSection 

```

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du dann 'ne Modeline erstellt hast, mußt du der einen eigenen Namen geben. Sowas wie "1024x768" ignoriert der Nvidia-Treiber und überschreibt das Ding mit der Standardmodeline. Bei mir sah das so aus (Monitor: Sony GDM 1950, Festfrequenzmonitor aus dem Jahre 1989).

 

Das ist auf jeden Fall logischer als der nv Treiber. Da muss man eine der vordefinierten Modelines überschreiben. Wenn man der Modeline einfach einen beliebigen Namen gibt wird sie vom Treiber ignoriert; so ein Schwachsinn.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Achja, ich glaube der Bug, dass der nvidia-Treiber das EDID falsch ausliest, wurde behoben. Aber das "UseEDID" "False" kannst trotzdem mal setzen wenns sonst nicht tut.  :Wink: 

Achja nochwas (bissel OT, sorry): Da man im Internet oft unterschiedliche Codebeispiele für die xorg.conf findet hab ich mich mal gefragt, wie man booleans korrekt setzt. Oder ist es egal ob man "True/False" oder "Enable/Disable" oder "On/Off" oder "Yes/No" verwendet? Das gibt's nämlich alles in den Beispielen die man so im Internet findet.

Also zum Beispiel sowas:

```
Option "Composite" "enable"
```

und dann aber:

```
Option "RenderAccel" "true"
```

----------

## musv

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Oder ist es egal ob man "True/False" oder "Enable/Disable" oder "On/Off" oder "Yes/No" verwendet?

 

Ja, ist es. Außer den genannten kannst du auch noch "0/1" verwenden. Boolean kennt nun mal nur 2 Zustände.   :Cool: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Ich schaffe es gar nicht, dass sich die Anzeige überhaupt verändert.

Kann man das nicht innerhalb von X noch definieren, welcher Bereich genutzt werden darf?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## musv

Keine Ahnung, ob sowas geht. 

Ich denk mal, daß du da noch irgendwo in der xorg.conf irgendwas vergessen hast einzustellen. xvidtune ist mehr oder weniger die einfache Variante von Sax2, mit dem du unter Suse den Monitor on the fly einstellen kannst. Sax2 gibt's allerdings nur in Suse. Aber ich weiß, daß die Methode definitiv monitor- und treiberunabhängig funktioniert. Wirf mal einen Blick in Xorg.0.log, ob da irgendwas steht, daß irgendwelche Modi nicht akzeptiert wurde, daß irgendwelche Werte außerhalb des gültigen Bereichs liegen, oder daß die Daten trotz Deaktivierung vom Monitor bezogen wurden.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Eine Modeline bei nem TFT geht wohl nicht richtig, dazu kommt ja das man ne physikalische Aufösung hat und sich auch an die halten sollte weil es sonst doof aussieht. Ich würde mal in nem ersten Versuch einen 2. X-Server in nem Fenster starten. Und dem dann Abmessungen geben, die den kaputten Bereich vermeiden. Ist vielleicht nicht die beste Lösung aber das sollte auf jeden Fall erstmal gehen. Wie man nen X-Server in nem Fenster auf nem bestehenden X startet habe ich mal in nem beryl-HowTo gelesen, weiß ich nicht ausm Kopf aber sowas kann man nachlesen.

In nem fertigen Setup könnte ich mir vorstellen das der 1.X-Server keinen oder einen ganz einfachen Fenstermanager hat, halt genau soviel wie man braucht um den 2.X-Server in die richtige Ecke zu pressen und die Fensterdeko loszuwerden. Das einzige Problem ist das man die Mouse wohl nicht richtig "einsperren" kann.

----------

## Finswimmer

Laut deutschem Gentoo Wiki könnte man mit Xgl :0 einen neuen X im X starten, und ich weiß, dass ich das auch geschafft habe, damals.

Aber jetzt mag er grade nicht.

Die Idee an sich ist gut.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Problem gelöst:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-578608-highlight-.html

Tobi

----------

